# skaven: deathmaster snikch



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

i'm currently busy painting up my first finecast: deathmaster snikch from the skaven.
he's unassembled yet because i could not reach the cloak well with the arm/tail on.

pic's:



















of course, C&C welcome

greenee


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but I really dont like this paintjob, its not the skill itself, its just that hes an assassin, he should be wearing all dark colors.


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

why not have a bright paint scheme ? it helps to dazzle the target.. i like the paint job so far, can`t wait to see it finished..


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

Flindo said:


> I'm sorry but I really dont like this paintjob, its not the skill itself, its just that hes an assassin, he should be wearing all dark colors.


that's right, but I just wanted to make him as striking as possible.

I saw a sort of similar paint scheme on another snikch on internet and it looked pretty good, so...


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

is he finished? i find it really hard to comment sometime as my painting is not that good, but ill give you the advice best i can. the yellow highlights are a bit thick and deliberate, try to look at jawaballs wet blending tutorial and have a go it would look just that much better. hope that helps, as always listen to the guys on here dont take it personally, they do help alot. keep it up


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looking pretty good so far. The yellow does look a bit off to me since it's such a straight and definite line rather than a blend.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

fatmantis said:


> is he finished? i find it really hard to comment sometime as my painting is not that good, but ill give you the advice best i can. the yellow highlights are a bit thick and deliberate, try to look at jawaballs wet blending tutorial and have a go it would look just that much better. hope that helps, as always listen to the guys on here dont take it personally, they do help alot. keep it up


no, he's not finished(would be odd, wouldn't it). thanks for the advice!


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I would put this in a project log and have people follow you as you finish him up. I love the model myself and plan on getting one eventually.

I say go for a bright scheme, it's your model do what you want with it.

The blending is doing well so far, just get that yellow to blend in with the rest of what you have done and keep at it.

As long as you don't make the drips off the blade blood we are cool  He has dual Weeping Blades so they are supposed to be dripping posionous ichor... though again it's your model do what you want


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

right i was making them green so that's ok.

it's just that this is my only skaven model so I don't know that much about him :grin:


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

the fluff around him is he is the top assassin of the skaven, he has dual weeping blades, and a cloak made of human hair that has been magically enchanted to basicly be a camo cloak.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

here's an update: 
made the red a little darker (just a little)
painted the rest of the model and glued him together.


----------

